# Bin 123 Latex Primer in Wagner Power Painter



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

What is the model of your wagner sprayer?
What size tip are you already using?


----------



## sjg (Aug 4, 2008)

It is the Powerpainter Home unit, 2200 PSI, the model on the gun itself is #0518150. I couldn't find it listed on the web site and the unit doesn't have a more common Model # on it anywhere.
I'm using the Medium "Pink" tip (.8mm) that came with it. Also tried the wide angle tip that was also supplied. I tried to find the Heavy Materials "Green" tip (1.0mm) but no local stores have it.

I think my problem stems from never having used a sprayer before and not having anyone with any experience with them to show me.

Also, I've never had to thin paint down before so I think my main problem is not thinning it enough to get it to spray as freely as it should. I did get the first coat of primer on though and will attempt the second coat this weekend.

Any ideas would be welcomed to hopefully make it easier.


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

2200psi you really should not have to thin your paint,Well unless maybe it is Block filler.lol 
Here is a link http://www.wagnerspraytech.com/portal/sitemap_spray,44224,747.html
Maybe give them a call and ask them what their insight is to your paint sprayer problem.Like I said"You shouldn't have to thin your paint" One problem leads to another in this case. Good Luck :thumbsup:


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Was it a reconditioned unit? and if so, did you clean it properly before using it...:huh:


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

sjg said:


> Any tips to make getting the second coat of latex primer on any easier and then the latex ceiling paint?
> 
> Different spray tip? Thin the paint more?
> 
> Any help will be much appreciated.


The best tip I can give is switch to brush, mini- and/or full size rollers
Your experience with the Wagner One-Job Frustration Spitters is about right
I'm (obviously) not fond of them and can't recommend them
They are nearly impossible to clean and are good for about one job only...if they make it that far
Yours may be done

Also, just to be sure, BIN is a shellac-based sealer that requires ammonia or denatured alcohol as a thinner
1-2-3 is a water-based product thaty might be thinned with a conditioner or water


----------



## sjg (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies.
I was actually able to get the 2nd coat of primer on today using the wide angle tip and the hose suction unit, I just had to thin the latex primer more than I was before (12oz of water to a gallon of primer).
Spray coverage was much better.
Unit is new and cleaned fully and oiled. Paint was just to thick.
My arms and shoulders are killin me but the primer is done.
Next up is the ceiling white paint and then I'm done with the sprayer.

Thanks again,
Steve


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Well, good then...I'm trying to find a good way of doing two 500 sq ft cathedral ceilings in 2 houses and was thinking about the Wagner. Also read about the extra hour it takes to clean it, but I figure over 1000sq ft of painting at an average height of 10 feet, a sprayer might just save me that time and more.

Keep in touch and let us know hoe things work out!:thumbsup:


----------

